# BMW Oracle???



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Well BMW Oracle is out...*WHAT HAPPENED???  *

Versus - America's Cup


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Either, inferior boat, inferior sailing, or both.

_Currently at anchor 25 44 35 N 80 10 03 W_


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

They were in a slump and got smoked! They peaked too early perhaps?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SailorMitch said:


> They were in a slump and got smoked! They peaked too early perhaps?


Cool. A major friend of the Wombat is part of the Lunar Rossa team so I'm stoked.

Looks like they will be up against ETNZ in the final.

Not sure about cheering on the Italians as my feelings are more inclined towards the Spaniels but looks like they will get done by ETNZ anyway.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

They got _destroyed_ by Luna Rossa. Thats a hard one for me. Its my home team, but I am Italian.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> They got _destroyed_ by Luna Rossa. Thats a hard one for me. Its my home team, but I am Italian.


The feedback I'm getting is that everyone was just waiting for Dickson to implode and it appears that's just what happened. While I have no feelings either way as regards Dickson himself it does seem a weird arrangement in this day and age to have the CEO of the syndicate also playing skipper of the boat. Dickson's volatile personality and tenderness towards being a control freak have obviously worked against the team.

On the other hand you have to allow that his behaviour at the press conference shows him in a much better light.


----------

